# Yamaha P7000



## flakopro (Feb 20, 2019)

Saludos colegas, me llegó ¨una planta¨ como decimos a*qu*i en mi país... Yamaha modelo P7000s...
resulta que es una belleza por fuera y por dentro pero no quiere encender... por eso solicito me socialicen el diagrama esquemático de esta porque no lo encuentro por ningún lado... adjunto una foto del equipo ... gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2019)

Mira si es este, los archivos comprimidos (RAR) los bajas a una carpeta y al _"Descomprimirlos"_ te crean un archivo .PDF con el manual del amplificador.


----------



## LuigiDJ (Feb 20, 2019)

Manual de servicio : Elektrotanya for electronics experts 
Donde aparece "This file is downloadable free of charge" , espera que salga "Download" y lo descargas.
Si es este mismo, es de fuente conmutada! Mucha atencion al momento de la reparacion!


----------



## flakopro (Feb 21, 2019)

ya se lo que tiene roto...es un integrado...un drive ir2110...pero es mas que dificil conseguirlo...si me pueden socializar como comprar la fuente conmutada completa me serviria tambien


----------



## LuigiDJ (Feb 22, 2019)

En Aliexpress están a 2 dolares americanos las 5 unidades del ir2110. Normalmente cuando éste integrado falla, se lleva también los transistores de conmutación (igbt, mosfet o bjt).
Se ve reparable, ojalá que lo puedas lograr.
En últimas, quitar la fuente conmutada y colocar un transformador? 

Aquí dejo un video de una reparación de un P5000, usa la misma fuente del P7000.


----------



## yordeynisgh (Nov 16, 2019)

Tengo en reparación una Yamaha P7000S, con el piloto de protección encendido y no arranca la fuente, en el manual dice: que ese piloto enciende cuando hay una DC en la salida del amplificador y cuando esta disparado por sobrecalentamiento.

me dedique a desconectar los rail que van al amplificador y esta arrancando la fuente +-65v, pero en la salida de +-15v solo hay +10v y  -11v aproximadamente. ?

desconecte el conector de entrada de audio y el que esta a su lado y así si no arranca la fuente, dice que se protege por temperatura, he comprobado con el test los componentes, Transistores y Diodos para ver si hay corte tampoco, y mas sospechoso lo he desmontando y lo he comprobado afuera y me dan bien.

me queda la duda que si trabajan por debajo de los +-15v pero lo dudo.

alguna idea por donde empezar a desarmar?


----------

